# [2008] May or June for Branson?  Which resort?



## Zib (Jan 22, 2008)

We've been to Branson twice in early May and the weather was cool and showery which we really didn't mind but would it be better to wait until the first week of June or does it get hot then?  Right now all I have a choice of getting is Palace View or Westgate Branson Woods.  Anyone have a coment
on either of those  two? (other than the noise at Palace)  We'll mostly be going to shows so which would be easiest for us to get to down town Branson?


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's a link to a trip planner that should answer any weather questions you may have...

http://www.wunderground.com/tripplanner/index.asp

I've stayed at Branson Woods (cabin) and it's above average, never stayed at Palace View but drove through it and it appeared very nice.  

Have you asked the RCI rep about what's available in Branson during that time?  I see a ton of availibility for May especially and lots of choices for June.

Good luck,

Scott


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 22, 2008)

Zib said:


> We'll mostly be going to shows so which would be easiest for us to get to down town Branson?



Both resorts are about the same distance from the main strip, so it would depend on the location of the theatre.... both are very close.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 23, 2008)

We have stayed at both resorts. Both suffer issues with insulation and noise from the neighbors. IMO. 

Westgate Branson Woods has the more pleasant grounds and nicer units. 

Pools for both resorts are smaller than they should be for as many units as they have but, in general, I prefer the pools at Westgate Branson Woods and Brason woods does have two outdoor pools to Palace Views one pool. Palace View has a nicer hot tub and indoor pool than Branson Woods. 

Access to the streets is easier from Branson Woods IMO as there is a stop light and the main intersection and, with Palace view you're trying to turn out onto what can be a very busy street. During times of high traffic you can sit for a while just trying to make a right hand turn.

If I had to choose between these two resorts, I prefer Westgates Branson Woods.

Here are links to our photo albums of these two resorts. Just click on the pictures.


----------



## JLB (Jan 23, 2008)

Is that all your choices.  I would surely think if those two resorts appear in a search, many others would also.

I would concur that between the two I would pick (shudder) Wastegate.

That is not to say I would not pick Palace View, a resort I recommended regularly based on several forums friends staying there and the times we have visited them.

Exactly the same experience with Wastegate, that several I know have stayed there, or own there, and have no complaints about the physical resort.

Most Branson resorts are fairly equal, and superior in quality to the average resort we have stayed at in our 100 exchanges.  In most cases you have to nitpick in order to be unhappy enough for it to ruin your vacation.  

I will admit the possibility that not all Branson resorts are equally great, nor is it impossible for someone to have a bad resort here.

I'm gonna run to RCI and see what I can see.


----------



## JLB (Jan 23, 2008)

For the first or second week of June, '08, I am seeing:

Holiday Hills
Royal Aloha
Surrey Carriage
Palace View
Colonnade
Branson Yacht Club
Roark
Surrey Vacation Resort
Wyndham
W Branson Woods
Lodges at Maple Creek (Cabins on Green Mountain)
French Quarter
Falls Village
Suites at Fall Creek
W Branson Lakes
Ozark Mountain Resort
Kimberling Inn

For the first two weeks of June, '09, I am seeing:

Holiday Hills
Roark
French Quarter
Palace View
Suites at Fall Creek
Ozark Mountain Resort
Kimberling Inn

Here's the categories:

Lake:  OMR, KI, BYC, WBL, Roark (sorta)

Golf:  HHills, BYC (sorta)

In town:  Roark (downtown/BLanding), French Quarter, Palace View, Suites at FC, FV, Maple Creek, WBW, Wyn, Sur, Sur, Col, RA

Now how are you leaning?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 23, 2008)

I normally pull up 3 pages of Branson resorts when looking for exchanges. These two are actually at the bottom of my list only because they are not well insulated. I hate hearing a heard of elephants running around the unit above me (Palace View and Branson Woods) or hearing the neighbors converstion in the LO studio unit next door to us (Branson Woods). 

Of the resorts we've stayed at in Branson I would prefer Falls Village, Horizon's by Marriott or Silverleaf's Holiday Hills.

But, if choosing between only these two I'd take Branson Woods in a heartbeat over Palace View.


----------



## Zib (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the info.  We have a one bedroom banked with II that we are trying to use.  It is not a very strong trader. There are quite a few others that I know are nice (Horizons etc.) but they are studios or one bedrooms and we are trying to get a 2 bedroom.  We want to go the last of May/first of June.  We want to miss Memorial Day so we can't be too picky with what we can get.  I think I'll probably go ahead and book Branson Woods in a few days as I'm afraid to wait too long.  It sounds like it will be good for us.  We'll spend most of the time out-and-about, but hope it isn't too noise at night as we do like our sleep!  Thanks everyone.  Thanks for the pictures, Doug
and thanks for the search, JLB


----------



## JLB (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh, II.   

I'm not so up-to-date on them since we booted II after 14 years with them.

Can you get Cabins on Green Mountain or Stormy Point?


----------



## Zib (Jan 24, 2008)

"Cabins" pops up every day or so but only in a one bed and later in June.
If a 2 bed came up we'd go a couple weeks later.  Haven't seen Stormy Point at all in the II search.  But there is a 2 bed at Stonebridge Village in Reed Springs.  It looks nice but I don't know how far away Reed Springs is from Branson.  We plan to spend most days going to a show in the morning and then going back to resort or sight seeing until dinner. Then out to dinner and another show and back to resort.  So since we'll be going back to resort a lot I don't want to be too far away.  Where is Reed Springs and is it nice enough to be farther away and do the extra driving?  We are seniors and won't be bringing kids or grandkids so won't be using children's activities at the resort, but might be relaxing a day or two around the resort and pool if nice weather, and we don't get too caught up in going to all the shows.  (Which we did the 2 times we were there before.  Lots and lots of shows!)


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

On the inside of the condo, Stonebridge is as nice or nicer than any timeshare in Branson.  They are about 10 minutes away from the start of the main strip in Branson, but you are right next to Silver Dollar City and very close to Table Rock lake.  It is a "quiet" resort with a great golf course and fabulous tennis courts.  There are two very nice outdoor pools - one of them is more geared for kids.  

One potential Stonebridge disadvantage is the traffic coming to/from Silver Dollar City at park opening/closing times.  If you are going to/from Branson you'll be right in it.  However, I would have to say because of the golf, tennis, quiet, and upscale resort, Stonebridge is our FAVORITE resort in Branson.  

If you want to be near the action, then you cannot get any closer than the Cabins.  I was under the impression that the Cabins only came in 2BR and 3BR variety??? could be wrong...  The Cabins are great also, especially on the inside and for being close to the main strip.  

Hope this helps...

Scott


----------



## JLB (Jan 24, 2008)

Oops............


----------



## JLB (Jan 24, 2008)

Stonebridge is very nice, and trumps everything so far.  It is in an upscale gated community, with the only private golf course in the Branson area.  It is in the area of Silver Dollar City.

An advantage is golf with me at Ledgestone.

Concerning SDC traffic, there are two entrances to Stonebridge, one on each side of Indan Point Road (SDC).  Figure it out to beat the traffic.  Really it is only a problem is you are not staying in Stonebridge, like if you are staying in Branson and going to Ledgestone to golf, and your tee time and SDC opening time are about the same.  

We have had to delay shotgun starts for tournaments because of that, because out-of-town players stayed in Branson instead of the many places to stay in Stonebridge.

Locals normally know better, know when not to go where.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

JLB said:


> An advantage is golf with me at Ledgestone.



Hey, where do we sign up for that???    We'll have to go out sometime this year...


----------



## JLB (Jan 24, 2008)

Here.

Let me know.



ace2000 said:


> Hey, where do we sign up for that???    We'll have to go out sometime this year...


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 24, 2008)

Zib said:


> "Cabins" pops up every day or so but only in a one bed and later in June.
> If a 2 bed came up we'd go a couple weeks later.  Haven't seen Stormy Point at all in the II search.  But there is a 2 bed at Stonebridge Village in Reed Springs.  It looks nice but I don't know how far away Reed Springs is from Branson.  We plan to spend most days going to a show in the morning and then going back to resort or sight seeing until dinner. Then out to dinner and another show and back to resort.  So since we'll be going back to resort a lot I don't want to be too far away.  Where is Reed Springs and is it nice enough to be farther away and do the extra driving?  We are seniors and won't be bringing kids or grandkids so won't be using children's activities at the resort, but might be relaxing a day or two around the resort and pool if nice weather, and we don't get too caught up in going to all the shows.  (Which we did the 2 times we were there before.  Lots and lots of shows!)



Stonebridge is nicer than the other two resorts but, it's on the other side of Silver Dollar City from Branson. It's not bad except for the Silver Dollar City traffic. If you time it wrong, you'll be in stop and go traffic for a while. But, in Branson, you're almost always in stop and go traffic. 

Of the three I would strongly consider either Westgate or Stonebridge. Because we really don't like driving in traffic anymore than we have to we'd probably still go with Westgate. But between the two resorts I consider Stonebridge the nicer of the two resorts. It would be a very tough decision for us. Nicer resort that's quite or noisy resort closer to town. 

On second thought, we'd probably go with quite and nicer resort.

Here are our photo's of Stonebridge Village in case you didn't see them in our Webshot's album.


----------



## JLB (Jan 24, 2008)

Concerning traffic, Doug gets an F in assigned reading.     I hope he reads those medicine bottles better.   

Another benefit of Stonebridge is their tie into Branson Yacht Club, giving you a presence on Table Rock Lake.  It is down Indian Point Road, passed SDC.  Their billboard shows golf shoes and flip flops.

There is a marina at Table Rock Lake.

But, then, you also have a tie into the Margaritaville Dock, and the BTSRN. 

Speaking of Indian Road and SDC, the Indian Point bypass road is actually nder construction, swinging around the SDC parking lots on the east.  At some point of departure, the existing Indian Point Road will be only a SDC entrance road.

Of course, that won't help traffic congestion until they do something about the 76 HWY interchange.  They have from the west, since it is now two lane from Branson West.  That means the SDC traffic can back up the righthand lane and the through traffic going east does not have to get blocked by it.

The Branson West bypass road is nearing completion also.


----------



## brucecz (Jan 26, 2008)

Zibby, inregards to JLB's referrance to Stormy Point  I sent you a Private email listing  of IMHO lots availabilty that we just saw at Stormy Point.

It is one of the top resorts in Branson with a conveiant location. My bride stayed there fall was last year and we will be staying there again  this fall.

We stayed at the Wilderness Club 2 falls ago using RCI Points.

Either resort is more than acceptable but Stormy Point is more convieant.

Gook Luck

Bruce   




Zib said:


> Thanks for all the info.  We have a one bedroom banked with II that we are trying to use.  It is not a very strong trader. There are quite a few others that I know are nice (Horizons etc.) but they are studios or one bedrooms and we are trying to get a 2 bedroom.  We want to go the last of May/first of June.  We want to miss Memorial Day so we can't be too picky with what we can get.  I think I'll probably go ahead and book Branson Woods in a few days as I'm afraid to wait too long.  It sounds like it will be good for us.  We'll spend most of the time out-and-about, but hope it isn't too noise at night as we do like our sleep!  Thanks everyone.  Thanks for the pictures, Doug
> and thanks for the search, JLB


----------



## Zib (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, Burce,  I just read your private post.  There seems to be a lot of availability at Stormy Point but I still can't seem to get it with my banked week in II.  Maybe it isn't an II resort or my week isn't strong enough to pull it up?  However, I see Stonebridge on the exact time we want to go in a two bedroom for my one bedroom, so I think that will still be a pretty good trade for us.  Now if I can just coordinate our FF miles for our flight tomorrow I'll be a happy trader!  Thanks everyone for all the information.  It was a lot of help!


----------



## brucecz (Jan 28, 2008)

Zib, that Stormy Point list is for what we saw with a White CMV UDI week for exchange with II. We have a 3 bedroom reserved at Stormy Point with another White CMV UDI week for early November 2008 for the Christmas shows.

Maybe if you call II you can sweet talk to II.

Bruce   



Zib said:


> Thanks, Burce,  I just read your private post.  There seems to be a lot of availability at Stormy Point but I still can't seem to get it with my banked week in II.  Maybe it isn't an II resort or my week isn't strong enough to pull it up?  However, I see Stonebridge on the exact time we want to go in a two bedroom for my one bedroom, so I think that will still be a pretty good trade for us.  Now if I can just coordinate our FF miles for our flight tomorrow I'll be a happy trader!  Thanks everyone for all the information.  It was a lot of help!


----------



## Zib (Jan 30, 2008)

Burce,  Do you know Jayjay from St Paul, Minn.?  Somehow when I look at your post it keeps coming to mind that she told me she knew you???


----------



## brucecz (Jan 31, 2008)

Zib said:


> Burce,  Do you know Jayjay from St Paul, Minn.?  Somehow when I look at your post it keeps coming to mind that she told me she knew you???



Sent you a reply to your private email. Janet was our guest this last September at the Lindo Mar in PV.

Bruce


----------



## yataha (Mar 21, 2008)

Zib, I'm finishing my week at Palace View by Spinnaker as I write this message.  Had a great time except for the eleven inches of rain.  This is my home resort and really love it.  Staff is exceptional and facilities are great.  I think you'll enjoy.
Yataha


----------



## otis8756 (Mar 21, 2008)

check out Stonebridge or Branson Yacht Club - both part of the Escapes! system


----------



## JLB (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah, but how bout the paper-thin walls, noise, inconsiderate staff . . .  



yataha said:


> Zib, I'm finishing my week at Palace View by Spinnaker as I write this message.  Had a great time except for the eleven inches of rain.  This is my home resort and really love it.  Staff is exceptional and facilities are great.  I think you'll enjoy.
> Yataha


----------



## JLB (Mar 22, 2008)

I see I forgot my normal invitation to the Margaritaville Dock.  Hopefully it will be down out of the trees by then.


----------



## yataha (Mar 22, 2008)

JLB

You must have had a bad experience.  We didn't notice any noise problems and the staff are always extremely friendly and helpful.  We had a hot water heater go out the first day, and they had it repaired and working before the day was over.  Currently our experience has been excellent.  I have to admit though that it is the only place we have stayed.


----------



## yataha (Mar 22, 2008)

*Good Week*



JLB said:


> Yeah, but how bout the paper-thin walls, noise, inconsiderate staff . . .



Sorry, sounds like you've had a bad experience at this site.  The staff has always been estremely friendly and helpful to me and I really haven't noticed any noise problems.  We were on the bottom level of a 3 story and it was fine.  But, I really can't compare with anywhere else as this is the only site we have stayed in.


----------



## JLB (Mar 23, 2008)

No, I have no need to stay at Palace View and have always recommended it.  If you will use the Search function (look up and to the right a little), you will find that two other people said what I said and I was just saying what they were saying.   

It was a little JLB humor.  

My first motorcyle was a Yataha!   

That is, too.


----------



## Zib (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the advice.  I booked Stonebridge for May 30 to June 6th.  Sounded good to me.  We will probably be on the go a lot as we like to see all the shows there.  Hope it won't be too crowded but we were able to miss the Memorial Day crowd.  Thanks again to all.


----------



## yataha (Mar 27, 2008)

Zib

Please let us know how your stay at Sonebridge turns out.  We like to go to Branson several times a year and I'm not opposed to staying somewhere else.


----------



## JLB (Mar 27, 2008)

As has been said many times, StoneBridge is very nice--StoneBridge itself, Ledgestone Golf Course, the nightly rentals and the 3 or 4 areas of timeshare.


----------



## j1ceasar (Feb 23, 2012)

*timing*

july is real hot - trying june 3 -10th this year .. march april /may  was to cold to swim


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 23, 2012)

j1ceasar said:


> july is real hot - trying june 3 -10th this year .. march april /may  was to cold to swim


 
First, you're responding to a very old thread.  The first week in June is borderline swimming weather.  I've got a Stonebridge unit that I use during that timeframe, and the swimming is a little cold, but it's ok.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2012)

j1ceasar - A gentle request:  Please look at the date when you use the search function - you have replied to multiple threads today that are years old.


----------



## BigRedOne (Feb 23, 2012)

There's an old saying in Missouri "if you don't like the weather stick around".  The weather in Branson in May and June is a crap shoot.  I have seen temperatures in the 90's in May and rain and cool in June.  I have also seen temperatures over 100 in June (my wedding 32 years ago comes to mind).  Last June was very rainy, the lakes where over full and they stayed that way most of the summer.  That being said, the weather in June averages in the mid to high 80's in the daytime and mid to high 60's at night, with moderate amounts of rainfall.  May is a bit cooler as you have noticed but generally late May is pretty nice.  Enjoy your time in Branson.


----------



## squeeze (Feb 24, 2012)

BigRedOne said:


> There's an old saying in Missouri "if you don't like the weather stick around".  The weather in Branson in May and June is a crap shoot.  I have seen temperatures in the 90's in May and rain and cool in June.  I have also seen temperatures over 100 in June (my wedding 32 years ago comes to mind).  Last June was very rainy, the lakes where over full and they stayed that way most of the summer.  That being said, the weather in June averages in the mid to high 80's in the daytime and mid to high 60's at night, with moderate amounts of rainfall.  May is a bit cooler as you have noticed but generally late May is pretty nice.  Enjoy your time in Branson.



crap shoot is true.  They are still getting snow as of last week.:annoyed: 

Late May or anytime in June would be good though. If it rains, it probably won't rain all week.  June is not known to be an extremely rainy season in Missouri and it's not 'extremely' hot either.

June will be more crowded with school being out, but the weather is great.

Don't miss out on the showboat. It's really nice (show with a terrific dinner), but get your tickets in advance.


----------

